# Help: Caviar shelf life anyone?



## Lugaru (Apr 17, 2007)

For X-mass as part of a basket of gourmet treats I got a tiny jar of whitefish caviar. Now this is very tasty but Im going through it VERY slowly, like I'll put a few on a cracker and that's it for me for a while. Does this stuff go bad or does the salt keep it? When should I try eating it by?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 17, 2007)

Actually, regardless of type or salt content, once opened, caviar should be consumed within a couple of days.

Fresh unpasteurized caviar that hasn't been opened can last about a week refrigerated, & some types (like salmon & trout) can even be frozen for a couple of months with little difference in taste/quality.

But once you've opened that jar or tin - use it asap. I don't know how long you've been snacking on this particular jar, but you might want to think about bidding it adieu.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 17, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Actually, regardless of type or salt content, once opened, caviar should be consumed within a couple of days.
> 
> Fresh unpasteurized caviar that hasn't been opened can last about a week refrigerated, & some types (like salmon & trout) can even be frozen for a couple of months with little difference in taste/quality.
> 
> But once you've opened that jar or tin - use it asap. I don't know how long you've been snacking on this particular jar, but you might want to think about bidding it adieu.


Ditto.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks a million, Im so paranoid about food and expiration dates (worked in food so you fear for the customer) but that jar has been open for a couple of weeks which I guess means I should chuck it. At least I had a good 1/3 of it and might keep the tiny little jar in case it comes in handy.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 19, 2007)

Definitely save the little jar!!  I always save them.  They come in super handy for saving small amounts of leftovers like tinned anchovies, etc.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 20, 2007)

I always save little glass jars!  They come in handy for taking small amounts of condiments, herbs and spices when I do a cooking class or cook a dinner off site!


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 21, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, its perfect for when I make a sauce and have some left over like blending some chipotles in oil or making wasabi.


----------

